# General > Hobbies >  Archery locally?

## medievilmaiden

I was wondering if anyone locally runs an archery club? 

It seems that Shelligoe Archery closed this time last year. 
Saw a reference to a club in Keiss, but no further info available. 
Heard of some people over near Bettyhill?

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## Bobinovich

Keiss Archery Club was wound up a few years ago due to a downturn in folk turning up.  The equipment is in storage and it's hoped to start up again sometime, but when is anybody's guess.

----------


## medievilmaiden

Thanks Bobinovich

----------


## oliclett

As a complete novice, I also have been trying to find an archery club/instructor in Caithness for some months. 
Oliclett

----------


## Cariad

I might be able to help if enough folk are interested.

----------


## Netters

I'd be interested in this if something gets set up...

----------


## Cariad

Would folk be interested in setting up a club, does anyone have a big barn we could use?

----------


## AdrianB

i might be interested too, thanks

----------


## Cariad

Is there anyone who has a barn (no shorter than 20 yards) that they could to rent out. It could be used as a club house. ?

----------


## medievilmaiden

I might be interested too.

----------


## ollyoil

I also would be interested

----------


## Cariad

There is a meeting at the PPP on 6th February, here's the info......

Possible Archery Club being set up. 
There will be a meeting at the PPP on 6th February,  1pm t'll 2pm
It's open to anyone who is interested in the sport either wanting to have a go or wanting to get back into it. 
Our first meeting will be an informal gathering to see what interest we have. 
If you are interested please do come along. If you can't make the meeting, but are still very interested, please contact the PPP and leave your name and number. 
Thanks 
PPP number 01955 608 530 
Ref. Archery meeting

----------


## Cariad

Found this, looks like a club might be starting up, info via email at caithnessarchers@gmail.com

----------


## Cariad

Apparently there is another meeting at the PPP on the 1st March at 7pm

----------


## saywaver

My daughter seems to be interested too in an Archery before. Anyway, I saw one in the internet lately. Its so called like The "​Salmon Arm Archery Club". It promotes and support the sports Archery. You may check it also.

----------


## tailblue silver

I'm Interested aswell ?? so is it up and running as i see this was away back in March ?? thanks

----------

